# mon mac ne reconnais plus mon mot de passe



## debutante (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour tous le monde.

Voila j'ai un powerbook et j'ai voulu mettre léopard. Cependant cela n'a pas fonctionné. J'ai donc voulu ouvrir avec l'ancien système et cela ne fonctionne toujours. Au moment ou mon ordi se lance il me demande mon mot de passe, mais la il ne le reconnais pas. J'ai aussi essayer sans en mettre de mot de passe et rien.
Quelqu'un peux il m'aider s'il vous plaît.

Merci par avance


----------



## debutante (12 Janvier 2009)

bon je vien d'arriver a le debloquer 
desolé d'avoir sans trop chercher
merci


----------

